# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حمله الفجيرة ؟؟؟

## uaeuae12

بنات شو رايكم بحمله الفجيره حد جربها ؟؟؟


افيدوني الله يخليكم ضروري ؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## uaeuae12

9 مشاهدين ولا وحده ردت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عدعد

بالتوفيق في موضوعج بس انا من دبي يريت اقدر افيدج

----------


## miss_layali

ماعندي علم مابغيت ادش وماردت :Smile:

----------


## uaeuae12

مشكورات على الرد 

محد يعرفها ؟؟؟ غريبه ؟؟

----------


## أم عبوود82

السلام عليكم

حملة الفجيرة الي عندنا بدبا ( اذا هذي الي تقصدينها) وااااااااااااايد اوكي ويمدحونها..........

سكنهم بالمدينة اوكي وخدماتهم اوكي بس بمكه سكنهم اقدر اقولج جيد بس مب مثل المدينة لان اصلا مكة معظم فنادقها شلوها...........

بس واايد اوكي حملتهم ويمدحونها............

----------


## uaeuae12

انزين شو عن منى و مزدلفه اوكي ولا 


خاص الحمامات ...؟؟؟

----------


## @الحلا كله@

اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## (النرجسية)

ان شاءالله البنات يفيدونج  :Smile: 

الله يوفقج الغالية

----------


## لولو&&

للرفع

----------


## الحباره

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

----------


## الجوري2005

للرفع

----------


## uaeuae12

مشكورات خواتي الي رفعولي الموضوع

----------


## 001646

السلام عليكم

حملة الفجيرة الي عندنا بدبا ( اذا هذي الي تقصدينها) وااااااااااااايد اوكي ويمدحونها..........

سكنهم بالمدينة اوكي وخدماتهم اوكي بس بمكه سكنهم اقدر اقولج جيد بس مب مثل المدينة لان اصلا مكة معظم فنادقها شلوها...........

بس واايد اوكي حملتهم ويمدحونها............

----------


## أم سليمان1

الله يوفقج ويسر لج الحج...
انا بعد بسير السنة الحج بس مع حملة كويتية...

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

بصراحه ما أعرف عنها شي بس اذا بغيتي حمله في بوظبي ممكن افيدج

شي حملة ابن القيم من اروع الحملات ويارب الله يكتب لي واحج هذي السنه وانشاء الله بروح معاهم 

يسون برنامج واااايد مريح وعندهم خيم مكيفه في منى وفي مكه تكون الفنادق قريبه من الحرم وفي المدينه بعد يكون قريب من المسجد النبوي 
عندهم بوفيه متنوع ونظيف وكل شي عليه رقابه من قبل المشرفين

وعندهم ممرض ومسعفين للي تصير لحم حالات اغماء وهم مستعدين لأي إصابات

وعندهم مطوف وشي محاضرات وعندهم واعضين يعني صدق يحسسونج انج رايحه بس للعباده


وربي يسهل على كل اللي بيحجون هذي السنه والسنوات اللي بعدها

----------


## شهد12

حملة الفجيرة كيف اسعارها ؟؟ وكم المدة؟؟ متى تاريخ الذهاب وتاريخ العودة؟؟

----------


## ام حفوص

بصراحه حمله الفجيرة زينه وايد انا سرت وياهم 
التزام في المواعيد والسكن نظيف ومرتب وفي منى بعد اوكي ومن ناحيه الاكل ما يقصرون والاهم من هذا ان يديرونها مواطنين والنعم فيهم 
سيري وياهم وما بتندمين

----------


## شهد12

نبغي تفاعل أكثر للموضوع!!

----------


## غلا خلادي

حبيبتي نحن بنسير وياهم هالسنه والكل يمدحهآآ ويقولون الطبأأخيين مواطنييين

السفر بيكون للمدينه تاريخ 4-11-2010 والررده 18-11-2010 والسعرر 17 الف اظن
السفر الي مكه تاريخ 14-2010 والرده 18-11-2010 والسعرر 15500 دررهم للشخص ..

واللي تبا الرقم تراسلني عآلخاآآص بطرش لهاا الجدووول مال حمله وفيه كل المعلومات ^^

----------


## @الحلا كله@

UP UP UP

----------


## alasefaa1

بكل أمانة ...
أنا ما جربتها ...
لكن سمعت عنها ...
و مدحوها لنا ...


الله يجمعنا بكم على أراضي مكة ...
لأن بإذن الله السنة بنسير الحج ...

----------

